# Why did you pick the RR you model?



## DanERIE (Jul 16, 2019)

I’m currently into N-Scale and have amassed a collection of ERIE and Erie-Lackawanna diesels because the ERIE RR ran through my home town of Monroe, NY and I got to see the change over from steam to diesel in the 1940’s and then the merge into E/L.

I also have Great Northern because I really like the Empire Builder paint scheme and the scenery in the northwest is spectacular.

I’m only one lottery ticket away from my huge log cabin in the Montana mountains with a trout stream and a view of the Old G/N tracks.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I usually buy if I like the Color scheme. I am partial to CSX which I don't have, I do have Chessie, Great Northern, Canadian National, Southern Pacific, Leehigh and some other which I can't remember the names of.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I lived in Germany for two years and traveled all over Western Europe when I was young. Saw steam locomotives in actual service.

The landscape and the Alps have had a great influence on me and that's what I model.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Burlington Northern merger and Amtrak formation, colourful paint schemes and variety of equipment in that era....cheers


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I model only four railroads at all . . .

Santa Fe: because I rode on the Chief and Super Chief alot as a kid and loved it and their locos. Because my uncle drove locos for them (he called himself an engine driver, never an engineer) Because Warbonnet looks cool

Union Pacific - ditto except for my uncle working for them, and they has some really cool locos.

B&O Passenger TRains - I have two Because they are so dang gorgeous.

CCB&GC (Canon City, Blanca and Glen Canyon Railroad - my own livery/name Because I grew up in that part of the world.

Anything else I have (like a Northern Pacific Z-5, I have just because it was a really cool locomotive.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't model any particular R.R. I just buy engines which catch my eye.  
Santa Fe
Union Pacific
B&M
New Haven
Just a few examples of what I have.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm modeling PRR because my grandfather was a track foreman for them. I know he worked a lot in Jersey City. I remember he retired in the late 1960s.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

To begin my model train hobby this time I shopped for
used DCC gear. At the first stop I found a used Bachmann
DCC system with a Santa Fe GP40 and a Santa Fe F unit
at fraction of the retail for this set.

So where does Santa Fe operate...the great Southwest...
so that is where I built a medium size town somewhere
in Arizona possibly...you might say, then it was
Santa Fe by the luck of the draw.

The model years of the locos 
determined the era which just happens to be when so
much of old railroading was co-existing with some of the
latest...in all it produced a fun layout that was easy
to model and enjoyable to operate.

Don


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2019)

My favorite railroad by far is the New York Central. I grew up in Glen Cove, NY on Long Island and saw lots and lots of LIRR commuter trains but the LIRR has never been a favorite of mine.

The main reason I love the NYC more than any other RR is that Santa brought me a Lionel NYC F3 ABA set for Christmas 1954 when I was a week shy of my fifth birthday. I had 2 other Lionel engines but the F3 was such an impressive engine to a 5 year old that I fell in love with the NYC and two tone gray diesels even though I mostly love and run steam engines. When I grew up I discovered engines like the Commodore Vanderbilt, the Dreyfus Hudson and Hudsons in general but I was already a NYC fan by then. As best as I can remember I never saw the NYC in action.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Back when I had a basement I modeled the Penn Central, early Amtrak era. I was able to run NYC, PRR, and NH rolling stock. I really liked big electric locos, I had GG1's and bashed an EP5. I never finished the layout, life got in the way and we moved.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Spence said:


> I don't model any particular R.R. I just buy engines which catch my eye.
> Santa Fe
> Union Pacific
> B&M
> ...


Yeeppp! I like BIG! Articulated is gravy. The pinnacle would be the UP's 4-12-2 for two cylinders/non-articulated, or a Y6b, of which I have one each. Canadian Pacific's largest was also the largest in the Commonwealth, so that would be the 2-10-4 Selkirk. 

I also like fast passenger, so the T1 Duplex and the S1b Niagara are also available for service on my layout. 

I have a layout with a winter scene, fall, mountains, desert, forest canopy, and a yard. None of my engines looks out of place anywhere.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I model the great southwest US because, back east, you can see trains for hundreds of yards while out west, you can see them for miles.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

I do modelling my own fictional roadname as Great Western & Atlantic RR in the year of 1928 duraing prohibition era and beginning transition era of the big depression. My GW&A RR is located in the heart of the Peach State of Georgia.
The Georgia RR owns some special Car pools of agricultural cars like for peaches and ventilated box cars.
My Loco Fleet reflects years of service just before their end of duty and scrapping and renewing by more powerful and more modern engines. So my rolling stock are oldtimers from the early beginning until the year of 1928.

Some other RR equipment can be seen, too like from the GN a Western Fruit Express or some Mail Cars for my Mailtrain.

For my central european era 1 project of northern Germany I start collecting Engines and rolling stock of the prussian province of Schleswig-Holstein the legendary LBE = Luebeck <-> Buechen RR. 
My plan is to model the in 1883 opened line to the Luebeck - Travemouth Strand Station. The Strand Station opened for touristic causes only to bring sea bath guests to the strand (beach of baltic sea).
My entire date is the year of 1898 when some stub turnouts got got a secondary Renaissance as long as the iron industries had problems to build well working normal turnouts (1880 until 1898).
All signals and turnouts shall be switched pure mechanical with real interlocking system like the juedel interlocking system or the saxby & farmer interlocking system, both were popular during this period of time.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I try to stick with northeastern roads to limit my roster. Doesn’t really work. After reading my reasons below, I guess I also pick locos for their color scheme.

Pennsylvania – Close to home. I like Tuscan Red.
Reading – Close to home. I like the colors.
D&H – Fell in love with the blue and gray lightning strike paint scheme.
B&O – same reason as Lee.
Lehigh Valley – Went to college in Bethlehem. I also like Cornel Red.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I like all the Northwest "Hill Lines" and the BN, but until recently my historical research was on the Great Northern because it has a passenger station in my home town. I also like other Northwest-themed rolling stock, and I like the Pennsylvania. When I started in N scale my LHS at the time had a lot of PRR rolling stock, and I still buy a piece now and then. And I like the Alaska RR, if only because when I got back into the hobby I started with a Bachmann "McKinley Explorer" set from Amazon.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

My first layout didn't have a theme. It was just things I liked and things given to me. My current layout is post apocalyptic steampunk, so anything goes. Simply because we like different.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Growing up the Milwaukee Road, Great Northern and once in a great while we'ld see a CP engine. Track is all tore up now. Was thinking about finding undecorated/painted (?) engines and.rolling stock and trying two layouts. One for that base and one post-apocolyptic, hand painted and screwy looking. Didn't mean to sound like a copy cat..


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

I picked a local line that was abandoned by a large road. The railroad starts in Anderson Indiana and runs south to Westport in southern Indiana. It handles large plastic plants in Anderson as well an oil distributor and a large grain elevator in Westport plus other smaller industries along the way. 

I picked Westport to run to because I spent a lot of time there as a young lad. Westport has actually declined but not on my railroad!

Chao.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

I run HO Norfolk and Southern and Amtrak. I use them mainly because I got a good deal on the locos and rolling stock back when I first started a few years ago. The village I built and through which the line runs is just a made up town called Boulder Lake. It sort of reminds me of somewhere in upstate NY.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I love the color scheme and the history of the Denver & Rio Grande. I found a couple Alco PA-1s in that paint scheme and a set of passenger cars to match. I've visited the region that they ran in and decided to model that in the diesel changeover era.

That being said, I haven't worked on my layout in about a year...just can't get up the drive to do it. But I look at my train now and then, and dream of what used to be all across this country.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Southern, N&W and Virginian because those road names plied the rails in NC & Va. (where I've lived all my life) during the period(s) I model.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Those Darn Kids!!*

My Kids were influential in the selection of what we would run on the Bedford Central & Wisconsin....Steam(Berkshires, Big Articulated, Heavy Pacifics) and Diesel(GP's & RS's & Alco's) with ATSF, UP, CB&Q and Burlington(Red & Green)....of course they are 28 & 30 now but they still have their favorites...and it all started with a Train Set:thumbsup:


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I like to run passenger trains. I picked NYC, PENNSY, B&O, CB&Q, SANTA FE, and UP. I like the Kato passenger cars behind E-6 and E-8's.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Electric Locomotives*

I like big mainline electric locomotives. That restricts me to American railroads that were electrified, for a substantial part of their length, which is a very short list. I liked the Milwaukee Road for it's color scheme, scenery,( I model part of the Seattle area) and interesting operations. 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Come over to the Dark Side. Plenty of room for American modelers in Deutsche Bahn livery. And French, Dutch, Austrian, Czech, etc.


----------



## Trussman (May 10, 2016)

I've always been into model railroading because I like the hobby. Back in the 60's til early 80's I was into HO trains, then switched to O-ga, mainly Lionel, no specific road name, just liked O-ga.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

My intent is not to model any era or area. I do have an affinity for certain road names that have meaning to me. I had an uncle(Moms side) who drove for Maine Central. My Dad was from Pennsylvania. I was born and raised in Virginia (Washington D.C. suburb). So, any road name in these areas are of interest to me.

Maine Central (duh) and anything connected
PRR


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I model the Nebraska Central Railroad Company, (NCRC) in HO. I'm able to have smaller trains, which allows for making the railroad seem bigger, but I can still have the occasional UP grain train with big/modern UP power. Also, I used to work for them.


----------

